# [EMERGE] probleme avec libxcb-xlib.so.0 (résolu)

## gregool

Salut les gars,

je suis passé hier en profil 10/Desktop au lieu de 2008/Desktop

a priori c juste un clone pour l'instant, mais en fait il doit y avoir des USEFLAGS en plus, j'ai lancé un emerge -uDNa world

j'ai eu une 30aine de paquets a mettre a jour, j'ai lancé ça à distance du boulot, je suis rentré et surprise!

freeze systme, je reboot, xorg ne démarre pas, je lance un revdep-rebuilg et j'obtient ça :

http://pastebin.com/m2880eefa

j'ai essayé de reinstaller a la main libxcb, je n'ai pas eu d'erreur, derrière j'ai fais un xcb-rebuilder.sh mais ça ne m'a pas aidé !

qd je lance un emerge -uDNa world maintenant il me propose ça :

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6  USE="sdl*" 

[ebuild   R   ] net-nds/openldap-2.3.43  USE="minimal*" 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/pwlib-1.10.10-r1  USE="sdl*" 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.2.10  USE="spell* truetype*" 

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.3.10-r2  USE="ppds*" 

[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.0.33  USE="fam*" 

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/bluez-utils-3.36  USE="alsa cups gstreamer usb -debug -examples -old-daemons -test-programs" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/easytag-2.1.6-r2  USE="mp4*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/swfdec-0.8.4  USE="gstreamer*" 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.0.3-r2  USE="bluetooth*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libcanberra-0.11  USE="gstreamer*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.9-r54  USE="bluetooth*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mjpegtools-1.9.0  USE="sdl*" 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.10.1-r1  USE="gstreamer* sdl*" 

[ebuild   R   ] app-editors/gedit-2.24.3  USE="spell*" 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.4.0-r5  USE="sdl*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/gpac-0.4.4-r1  USE="sdl* truetype*" 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.1  USE="fam*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.16.3-r1  USE="sdl* truetype*" 

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.13  USE="startup-notification*" 

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.13  USE="startup-notification*" 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.24.2  USE="eds*" 

[ebuild   R   ] net-voip/ekiga-2.0.12  USE="sdl*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/totem-2.24.3  USE="bluetooth*" 

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-0.6.5.2-r3  USE="spell*" 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.24.1-r1  USE="gstreamer*" 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.4.0  USE="gstreamer*" 

[ebuild   R   ] net-irc/xchat-2.8.6-r1  USE="spell*" 

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/epiphany-2.24.3-r10  USE="spell*" 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.24.3-r1  USE="eds*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9  USE="truetype*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-1.0.1  USE="sdl* truetype*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/gegl-0.0.22  USE="sdl*" 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.24.0.1  USE="eds*" 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.24.3.1  USE="acpi* gstreamer*" 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.24.3  USE="eds* spell*" 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gdm-2.20.9-r1  USE="branding*" 

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

et ça crash direct a nouveau a cause de libxcb...

je ne m'en sors pas, quelqu'un peut il me tirer de se mauvais pas?

Merci les gars !Last edited by gregool on Fri Aug 28, 2009 6:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Oui, il suffit de suivre un peu la ML quand on utilise un nouveau profil :p

Toute la procédure est là :

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/62766

 *Quote:*   

> 1) make sure that /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.* are gone. Portage 2.2_rc* users 
> 
> _should_ remove it as well.
> 
> 2) run /usr/portage/x11-libs/libxcb/files/xcb-rebuilder.sh to fix .la 
> ...

 

----------

## gregool

merci pour ta réponse, j'y vois un peu plus clair, j'avais cru lire que la bascule était transparente puisque les profils etaient pour l'instant identiques.

donc j'ai suivi la procédure, plus de  /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.*

je lance xcb-rebuilder.sh qui me signale ça: http://pastebin.com/m3b90a519

je lance la commande suivante et ça crash au niveau de libX11-1.1.5 qui se plaint de s'absence de libxcb-1.4 qui vient pourtant d'être installé

cf log http://pastebin.com/m6583e82b

c'est peut etre moi qui suis completement idiot pour le coup, si c'est le cas désolé.

----------

## guilc

Essaye de sauter le 3 et de passer direct au 4

A priori, ça doit marcher pareil, et ne pas poser de problème !

----------

## gregool

j'avais essayé de reprendre au revdep-rebuild, mais ça commence par x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5 et donc ça coince de la même façon.

mon pb c'est que ce paquet ne trouve pas xcb-xlib, donc apres la reinstallation de x11-libs/libxcb-1.4 je lance un ls /usr/lib | grep xcb 

j'obtient ça :

```
libX11-xcb.a

libX11-xcb.la

libX11-xcb.so

libX11-xcb.so.1

libX11-xcb.so.1.0.0

libxcb-atom.a

libxcb-atom.la

libxcb-atom.so

libxcb-atom.so.1

libxcb-atom.so.1.0.0

libxcb-aux.a

libxcb-aux.la

libxcb-aux.so

libxcb-aux.so.0

libxcb-aux.so.0.0.0

libxcb-composite.a

libxcb-composite.la

libxcb-composite.so

libxcb-composite.so.0

libxcb-composite.so.0.0.0

libxcb-damage.a

libxcb-damage.la

libxcb-damage.so

libxcb-damage.so.0

libxcb-damage.so.0.0.0

libxcb-dpms.a

libxcb-dpms.la

libxcb-dpms.so

libxcb-dpms.so.0

libxcb-dpms.so.0.0.0

libxcb-event.a

libxcb-event.la

libxcb-event.so

libxcb-event.so.1

libxcb-event.so.1.0.0

libxcb-glx.a

libxcb-glx.la

libxcb-glx.so

libxcb-glx.so.0

libxcb-glx.so.0.0.0

libxcb-icccm.a

libxcb-icccm.la

libxcb-icccm.so

libxcb-icccm.so.1

libxcb-icccm.so.1.0.0

libxcb-image.a

libxcb-image.la

libxcb-image.so

libxcb-image.so.0

libxcb-image.so.0.0.0

libxcb-keysyms.a

libxcb-keysyms.la

libxcb-keysyms.so

libxcb-keysyms.so.0

libxcb-keysyms.so.0.0.0

libxcb-property.a

libxcb-property.la

libxcb-property.so

libxcb-property.so.1

libxcb-property.so.1.0.0

libxcb-randr.a

libxcb-randr.la

libxcb-randr.so

libxcb-randr.so.0

libxcb-randr.so.0.1.0

libxcb-record.a

libxcb-record.la

libxcb-record.so

libxcb-record.so.0

libxcb-record.so.0.0.0

libxcb-render-util.a

libxcb-render-util.la

libxcb-render-util.so

libxcb-render-util.so.0

libxcb-render-util.so.0.0.0

libxcb-render.a

libxcb-render.la

libxcb-render.so

libxcb-render.so.0

libxcb-render.so.0.0.0

libxcb-reply.a

libxcb-reply.la

libxcb-reply.so

libxcb-reply.so.1

libxcb-reply.so.1.0.0

libxcb-res.a

libxcb-res.la

libxcb-res.so

libxcb-res.so.0

libxcb-res.so.0.0.0

libxcb-screensaver.a

libxcb-screensaver.la

libxcb-screensaver.so

libxcb-screensaver.so.0

libxcb-screensaver.so.0.0.0

libxcb-shape.a

libxcb-shape.la

libxcb-shape.so

libxcb-shape.so.0

libxcb-shape.so.0.0.0

libxcb-shm.a

libxcb-shm.la

libxcb-shm.so

libxcb-shm.so.0

libxcb-shm.so.0.0.0

libxcb-sync.a

libxcb-sync.la

libxcb-sync.so

libxcb-sync.so.0

libxcb-sync.so.0.0.0

libxcb-wm.a

libxcb-wm.la

libxcb-wm.so

libxcb-wm.so.0

libxcb-wm.so.0.0.0

libxcb-xevie.a

libxcb-xevie.la

libxcb-xevie.so

libxcb-xevie.so.0

libxcb-xevie.so.0.0.0

libxcb-xf86dri.a

libxcb-xf86dri.la

libxcb-xf86dri.so

libxcb-xf86dri.so.0

libxcb-xf86dri.so.0.0.0

libxcb-xfixes.a

libxcb-xfixes.la

libxcb-xfixes.so

libxcb-xfixes.so.0

libxcb-xfixes.so.0.0.0

libxcb-xinerama.a

libxcb-xinerama.la

libxcb-xinerama.so

libxcb-xinerama.so.0

libxcb-xinerama.so.0.0.0

libxcb-xinput.a

libxcb-xinput.la

libxcb-xinput.so

libxcb-xinput.so.0

libxcb-xinput.so.0.0.0

libxcb-xprint.a

libxcb-xprint.la

libxcb-xprint.so

libxcb-xprint.so.0

libxcb-xprint.so.0.0.0

libxcb-xtest.a

libxcb-xtest.la

libxcb-xtest.so

libxcb-xtest.so.0

libxcb-xtest.so.0.0.0

libxcb-xv.a

libxcb-xv.la

libxcb-xv.so

libxcb-xv.so.0

libxcb-xv.so.0.0.0

libxcb-xvmc.a

libxcb-xvmc.la

libxcb-xvmc.so

libxcb-xvmc.so.0

libxcb-xvmc.so.0.0.0

libxcb.a

libxcb.la

libxcb.so

libxcb.so.1

libxcb.so.1.1.0

```

à priori il n'y a pas de libxcb-xlib ... 

yaurait-il un autre paquet nécessaire pour voir la lib arriver dans /usr/lib ?

merci en tout cas

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Si tu as installé elogv, regarde le message lié à l'emerge de xcb.

Il a installé un xcb-update.sh (de mémoire, à vérifier), qui va corriger son "install au bazooka"  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

 *gregool wrote:*   

> à priori il n'y a pas de libxcb-xlib ... 
> 
> yaurait-il un autre paquet nécessaire pour voir la lib arriver dans /usr/lib ?

 

Bah oui, c'est normal qu'il n'y ait plus de libxcb-xlib !

Relis bien le point 1 du mail que j'ai copié plus haut : s'assurer que libxcb-xlib a bien été supprimé  :Wink: 

Bizarre que ton libX11 en ait besoin. Je n'ai eu aucun problème pour faire ce nettoyage...

[EDIT]

AHHHH MAIS !!!!!!

Voila, j'ai compris ! tu est en stable !!

C'est pas bon en stable : libX11-1.1.5 est trop vieux. Il faut impérativement libX11-1.2.x avec libxcb-1.4 !

C'est bizarre que tu ais le libxcb en ~arch et pas libX11 de ~arch... Tu as traffiqué quelquechose dans les keywords ?

----------

## gregool

merci guilc !

je suis le seul responsable de ce merdier, j'ai effectivement tildarché libxcb sans faire de meme avec libX11.

je me ne souviens plus de quand ni pourquoi j'ai eu a faire ça, mais ça ne date pas d'hier

me voila donc rattrapé doucement mais surement par le retour du baton du démasquage à la fronde.

le revdep-rebuild suit son cours, je flag résolu à la fin si tout marche!

merci encore !

----------

## gregool

résolu...

sauf compiz qui ne se lance plus toussa toussa, mais plus de pb avec libxcb ! 

merci guilc

----------

